

Ask HN: Share Your Pain - CharlieA

Great startup ideas spring from problems.<p>Plenty of people on HN have problems to solve.<p>Plenty of people on HN want to solve problems.<p>So, an experiment: share a pain point or problem you've had recently (even if it's more like a minor annoyance / not a tech-related problem) and maybe someone will think of a cool way of fixing it for you, prompting a slew of 'Show HN' posts to obliterate your problems.<p>If your life is completely pain free then more power to you, and soldier on, you lucky saint!
======
cellis
I'd like someone to create an amazing Sublime Text 2 editor build for me. It
would integrate a python debugger with stepping and breakpoints, as well as
integrate an AS3 / Unity3D debugger. Failing being able to bolt the debugger
on to the chrome of ST2, provide me with a nice debugger that works for all
three languages and knows when i'm trying to "run" code from ST2.

It would also have amazing autocomplete for UnityScript, Actionscript and
Python (e.g. for Python the autocomplete could determine return types from
documentation and so forth). I've been thinking of trying to put all this
together but I just don't have the time.

------
ljd
Trivial Pain (if that): I was watching Storage Wars last night and I couldn't
help but wonder about bidding patterns.

The show has such a rich data set and their bidding strategies are so simple
that I would love to see someone break down the metrics on that show. It's
rare that someone has chronologically recorded all bets of all competitors and
followed up on the asset value after the purchase.

Strangely, this reality TV show could be sitting on valuable information about
how people bid and how to predict a successful auction.

~~~
ebiester
The problem is we only see a small subset of the bids. Any bids that the main
characters aren't playing on won't be shown, will they? This will lead to
selection bias.

~~~
ljd
This is a great point. I imagine whoever wanted to do the analysis would call
Storage Wars and try to get them to work with you and give missing information
such as that. It would be good PR for them to help out.

I'm mainly interested in how large the leaps are from competing bid to bid
relative to the margin actually realized from liquidating the unit. My
intuition says that the jumps will be larger on high margin units and they'll
be more fine detailed when lower margin is present. Essentially, you're crowd
sourcing the value of the unit.

While that may seem obvious, if this was proven to be true the best bets would
be very small incremental jumps above the current high bid to signal low
margin. If you did that you could convince the other bidder that you have
information he doesn't have and since no one wants to be involved in a low
margin liquidation the opposing bidder would have an incentive to bow out.

It's creating the allusion of information asymmetry.

------
WillyF
I'd love a Mac app that allows me to select text on a web page and copy the
HTML for a link to the page with the selected text as the anchor text. It
would save me a ton of time every day.

~~~
daliusd
ClickBoard extension for Chrome does almost that:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bnahceedpdkaiojgdp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bnahceedpdkaiojgdpddkkdkmjkabfgb)

I have not looked into that too much but I guess it is possible to find
extension that does exactly what you need. Maybe even this extension could do
that with some custom settings.

------
SuperChihuahua
My current pain is the amount of different algorithms within the field machine
learning.

And Ive also collected 20000 pains before from twitter, or needs actually:
[http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/New-ideas/Methods-
gen...](http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/New-ideas/Methods-generating-
ideas/Solve-a-problem/)

Probably going to find a ml algo to sort them a little bit better

------
forcer
We have several websites/products where we need to have fast connectivity
servers. At the moment is very hard to rely on reviews/sales reps or finding
speed tests on hosting provider sites to determine which hosting is faster
than other - and there are huge differencess. we find it hard way by buying 1
month and then realizing its slow and moving on to the next provider.

------
vijayr
Apartment renting - CL sucks, it is filled with spammers. Brokers charge
heavily, and in general, I don't feel like paying a lot of money to a broker,
as I don't think they add too much value (it is different when buying a
property though)

------
botolo
My pain is having many ideas for startups and not being able to develop them
for lack of coding skills and lack of interest in coding. Give me a drag&drop
development system and you will make me happy :)

~~~
yirt
That's easy enough already if you're willing to pay for it.

~~~
botolo
I am totally willing. I have tried to recruit someone on oDesk and other
similar platforms but the experience has been bad so far.

~~~
umenline
what is your email ?

------
AznHisoka
My pains:

1) Satisfying my physical/emotional intimacy needs (the physical is the bigger
pain) 2) Commuting without being surrounded by strangers.

Go build a startup to solve those pains for me :)

~~~
daliusd
Buy bicycle. It will solve second problem and will benefit for solving first
one. While you might need psychological help on first one (I don't know you so
it is hard to recommend properly).

------
erpa1119
A way to explore pain points by industry:

Ideally a website where domain experts can share their business and industry
pain points with a community of developers, entrepreneurs, etc. for us
entrepreneurs to explore, give and get feedback.

~~~
tissarah
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3664769>

also there are quite a few pain point threads if you run a quick search

